# Diyma 2" Dome



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

This is where i really think my car shines, the midrange detail, This driver is my first attempt at a dedicated midrange, and with the widebandwith avaliable that this driver can play, it easily acomplishes what i had set out to do. My overall impression of this driver is its linearity....this driver is almost completely flat from 300-6k, through the bandwitdh that i play it. My xover points are 280 12db, and 5.6k 30db, and this dome's dispersion is very very strong. I sometimes think that i might have just the slightest beaming up around 4-6k, but with a 3db cutt at 4k .5Q on my PEQ it definently takes care of any possible beaming that may be occuring.

I listen to alot of metal, and ambient chill and this driver really brings out the high resolution and what a metal diaphram drivers is really capable of. This is definently one of the best buys i've had, and am throuroughly impressed by the dispersion and off-axis response of the drivers. I have them mounted low in my kickpanels slightly turned in from eachother, there getting [email protected], and they love it. (they get deafly loud as well if i turn it up enough, no distortion is present either playing down to 280 12db, but it could just be my non golden ears coming into play) Tonality is very good on these drivers, though tweet integration is key on the upper region of the driver, too much overlapping becomes slightly painfull as the overlapping along with the 8khz resonant peak on the driver adds quite alot of energy.

As i can tell so far imaging is quite amazing, as far as extreem left and rights go, they do very well imaging this, but with the added console in the middle of the dash area, there is a slight drifting center, but defiently no rainbowing and everything is defienntly on the dash.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think I may have a candidate to replace my MD140/2s! Great review.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> I think I may have a candidate to replace my MD140/2s! Great review.


i think you'll have to look long and hard for this candidate.....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, these are sold out aren't they? Crap. Well it's still on the short list if they ever go back into production.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

They never went into production i'm sorry to say, i got 1/4 of the pairs that Dang had when he was looking at Preproduction pieces for tests and such.

IIRC the RS52 is an exact copy though, same size rear etc, the Diyma may go a tad lower but i'm not exactly sure.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I want the big one that npdang did. I forget who ended up picking that one up, but it was deeper than the others...


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

IIRC if your talking about the 2" dome as well, Yea it had an extra magnet slug on it, so it was like .5" deeper or so, and also had a little bit lower FS. IIRC the fs of the dimya is 315hz as is. I can easily get it to go down under that, but i feel it strains at louder and louder levels below fs.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

My impressions on the RS52 are similar. They don't plays as low. 400/18 is low enought. The upper end is sweet. I have them playing up to 7.1 Khz on kicks well on axis. If I keep them open, they add a good amount of treble. As i'm using a tweeter, this is not needed.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Right now my hp on my Diyma mids are 280 12db, and audibly i can't really hear any of the distortion down that low (may not be producing it, or my ears suck), but with a blend of 180/12db through 220/18db either sounds good but just a tad of a peak as it sounds where they meet. So the diyma imo can defiently go plenty low imo. Am i really getting response down to to 200 or even 250, when playing them without midbasses, only the lowest of male vocals in barbershop quartets were faint compaired to the rest.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> I want the big one that npdang did. I forget who ended up picking that one up, but it was deeper than the others...


theyre sitting on my table about 6 feet from me right now...

=)



demon2091tb said:


> IIRC if your talking about the 2" dome as well, Yea it had an extra magnet slug on it, so it was like .5" deeper or so, and also had a little bit lower FS. IIRC the fs of the dimya is 315hz as is. I can easily get it to go down under that, but i feel it strains at louder and louder levels below fs.


fs is 100-200 hz lower, don't remember the exact figure
also the mag slug is big, prolly closer to .75" thick

im so damn broke from this dcx-730 business and from the mach5 mj-18 4 ohm speakers i ordered that i havent had the funds to start on my kicks.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

ludlamtheory said:


> theyre sitting on my table about 6 feet from me right now...
> 
> =)


A table is no place for those things. If they're not put to use within 48 hours, I'm calling the cops.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> They never went into production i'm sorry to say, i got 1/4 of the pairs that Dang had when he was looking at Preproduction pieces for tests and such.
> 
> IIRC the RS52 is an exact copy though, same size rear etc, the Diyma may go a tad lower but i'm not exactly sure.



RS52??


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Dayton RS52


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> RS52??


No i'm speaking about the Diyma domes, they never went into production as far as i know, these were preproduction units that he was selling, iirc there was either 3 or 4 sets of regular diyma domes, 1 set that ludamentory got that had the lower FS/extra mag slug, and then 1 set of 3" self enclosed coned mids.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> No i'm speaking about the Diyma domes, they never went into production as far as i know, these were preproduction units that he was selling, iirc there was either 3 or 4 sets of regular diyma domes, 1 set that ludamentory got that had the lower FS/extra mag slug, and then 1 set of 3" self enclosed coned mids.


Sorry, I was asking what the RS52 was. :blush:


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

The RS52 is daytons enclosed 2" dome, if not exactly the same then its fairly similar to the Diyma 2" dome. I swapped the grills on the RS52 and Diyma for more protection in the footwells.

They have a VERY wide bandwidth, easily 400-8k and VERY flat, resonant peak at 8k, i run my diyma's from 250/280, 24/12db and the low end of them is very nice, increased distortion from 400hz and down.

Did a little bit of hard hard listening today, with quite a bit of live doors/high resolution material, and i found that the settings that give me the best dash image thus far to be tweet at 8k/12db, midrange 280hz/12db-3.6k/30db, midbass 63hz/30db-250/18db, and sub 63hz/18db and the imaging is amazing, tweet is delayed .1ms to get the tweet just ever so slightly out infront of the midrange, and back into the dash slightly, midbasses are delayed .1-.15ms to get them lined up as well with the midrange, as the midrange is the focus and farthest out front. Sub is delayed with the midbasses...........This is probobly the most lifelike and accurate i've had it to date. With lower tweet points, the upper midrange 3.5-5k seemed to have a slight peak (guitars and electric guitars seem slightly overbearing and heavy, with the 8khz 12db, being an octave above the midrange i seem to be able to have the extended top end i love, with a very nice blend in the midrange department, dash image is dead on, no rainbowing, nothing. Far left and rights are extreem L and R......very pleaseing and still need to get the midbass/midrange point more dialed in, but getting closer as the days go by.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> A table is no place for those things. If they're not put to use within 48 hours, I'm calling the cops.


then lemme hold some money for install materials

i = poor college student that stumbles onto good deals


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

so when is npdang going to start selling this driver?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

As far as i know, he isint. The Dayton RS52 is an exact match, thought the FS differs slightly, i think its like 315 on the diyma and 350 on the RS52.

Any other differences i have no idea about, besides dome color.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Is there a way to remove the grill from the RS52 though? How about the DIYMA?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Definently, unscrew the screws that are on the front face, they both have 4, the whole face comes off, including the grill, flange, but a slight bit of pressure may be needed to pry it off if there was any glue that stuck to the faceplate.

Pretty easy.


----------

